# Spannungsangabe drehstrommotor



## Feuerwehrmann (28 Oktober 2015)

Hallo wie könnt ihr aus der angabe Y 400 V erkennen ob man den motor in stern oder dreieck schalten muss? Wie macht man das und was bedeutet die spannungsangabe genau?
Gruß Feuerwehrmann


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2015)

Das erkennt man daran, dass "Y" oder ein auf dem Kopf stehendes "Y" für Stern steht.

Rest ist Grundlagen Elektrotechnik, glaub zweites Lehrjahr. Hast du gerade erst angefangen?


----------



## Feuerwehrmann (28 Oktober 2015)

Bin 2 Lehrjahr was meinst du mit das andere ist grundlage


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2015)

Grundlage sollte sein, was die Spannungsangabe auf dem Typenschild bedeutet.

Meistens kommt aber eher die Frage, ob ein Motor mit den Typenschildangaben 230/400V an 400V Drehstrom im Stern oder im Dreieck geschaltet werden muss.


----------



## winnman (28 Oktober 2015)

Na ja Y 400 bedeutet dass bei Sternschaltung der Motor mit 400V betrieben werden kann!

Wird dann ev auch noch D 230V Draufstehen.

Wenn 660/400 Steht dann kann er in Dreieck 400V  und in Y 660V betrieben werden oder auch mit Y/D Umschaltung gestartet werden.

bei Y 400 scheidet Y/D Umschaltung aus!


----------



## dogasel (28 Oktober 2015)

Du schreibst das du im 2. Lehrjahr bist.
Dann hast du auch bestimmt eine Tabellenbuch.
Guck mal unter "Leiterspannung, Strangspannung, Sternschaltung, Dreieckschaltung, Sternpunkt" usw.
Da steht zB. dass bei Sternschaltung, die Leiterspannung und Strangspannung immer unterschiedlich ist.
Beim Dreieckschaltung hingegen ist die Leiterspannung und Strangspannung gleich. Von dem zeichnungen kannst du erkennen warum das so ist.
An dem Typenschild eines Motors wird immer die Leiterspannung angegeben.
Die Strangspannung ist davon abhängig wie du den Motor schaltest (Stern oder Dreieck)
Bei Y 400V , darf der Strang (Wicklung) nur 230V bekommen.---Leiterspannung und Strangspannung ungleich-----
Bei Dreieck 400V darf der Strang (Wicklung) 400V haben.-----Leiterspannung und Strangspannung gleich------


----------

